# what lipo to use



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

We are new to this lipo stuff, what lipo size should we use with a stock slash. it is box stock class racing. would like to get one pack per truck. can anyone help


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

I know alot of guys that I have talked with are running 30 to 40c 5000


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Get ahold of this guy

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=65852

He was selling some pretty impressive lipo packs on here for around $100 for 2 or $60 each. Looks like his thread was pulled because he didn't pay the sponsorship fees to sell as a vendor on HT.

It's a shame that someone might actually have a product that can save racers money but since he's not SMC, they cut him off.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

SMC doesn't try to sell their products in the swap and sell when they haven't paid to be a Hobbytalk supporter.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

OvalmanPA said:


> SMC doesn't try to sell their products in the swap and sell when they haven't paid to be a Hobbytalk supporter.


I'm not saying that he shouldn't be a supporter. I'm all for supporting the website. All I'm saying is that when someone introduces a new option to the hobby at a price that blows away the competition, it would be nice to cut him a little slack before blowing him off. The guy's post wasn't 3 days old before he got blasted to become a supporter.

What if, he didn't get enough business to justify the expense? Should he still be held to a cost that returned no business?

Again, not saying he shouldn't be held to a higher standard as a vendor. I'm just saying that maybe he should have the chance to become a vendor before paying the price.


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks,For the post. are packs from hobby king ok, 4000mAh 2s 25c hard case good.
if anyone can stand for them, i'll buy 3 and get use going.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

stooped monkey said:


> Thanks,For the post. are packs from hobby king ok, 4000mAh 2s 25c hard case good.
> if anyone can stand for them, i'll buy 3 and get use going.


More than likely, the hobby king batteries are being relabeled by someone else and marked up 200%. Anything I've every purchased from them or Hobby Partz has been a fantastic bang for the buck.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

stooped monkey said:


> Thanks,For the post. are packs from hobby king ok, 4000mAh 2s 25c hard case good.
> if anyone can stand for them, i'll buy 3 and get use going.


They are awesome, I have 4. They out perform my SMC 28C packs all day. :thumbsup:


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

I run 4000 20c hardcase lipo in both my stock slashes with 12T motor and have the same performance as a others with 5200 35c. What you will like about a lipo is stick one in and leave it in. I just top up charge after each practice and heat race.I charge about six times a day and the battery isn't even warm. I think a race takes about 1300mah if I remember right. Some tracks still have max capacity lipo rules. If you stay with 5000 your usally safe.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I run Pro-Match batteries in all of my cars and love them 50C discharge rate, you can charge them at 2C and they are very reasonable.


----------



## stooped monkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks,for the info we are going to order 3 4000 2s 25c. we are getting them for under 100... put the order in yesterday, looking to get a ice charger for them. to all thanks again... hope to see my sons slash up front !!


----------



## SNIPR (Apr 15, 2010)

I have run 3 Orion 20c 3200 carbonspec hardcase lipos with mm/5700kv in my SC10 with great results. I also have a Turnigy 5000 30c that has never been run. You should be able to get away with 4000 25c without issues.


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

We recently did a bunch of testing on different LiPo's, kind of a cost vs. performance check. Our results can be found here:

http://www.teamvirusracing.com/node/750

Might help a few people understand what LiPo they need instead of just getting the biggest mAh and C rating you can find. Hope this is useful.


----------



## slashracer (May 13, 2010)

that was very good info on the lipos im new to rc and wanting to go lipo and this helped me on which lipo to go with... u can still get the bang out of the cheap lipo and still hang with the high dollar lipo


----------

